# What about starfire?



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I bought some starfire defense loads for my 45. How reliable are they on feeding with them being hollowpoints and all. Does anyone know where I can get some hogue rubber wrap-around grips and some mags?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I used starefires in a 380 auto and they were fine , but i guess all pistols are different so lock and load and see how they work.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

You didn't mention, but I am guessing that you are shooting a pistol built on the 1911 platform. If you experience any trouble feeding Starfire, or any of the other loads without a smoothly tapering bullet nose, a simple polishing of the feed ramp may take care of the problem for you. My personal Colt Commander, after having the feed ramp polished, functions well with everything and anything I feed it, with the exception of 200 gr swc's. I narrowed this problem down to the waxy bullet lube, that was gumming up the feed ramp after several magazines. I have since gone to 230 gr rn bullets, and have experienced no further problems. For accessories, check with Brownell's or Midway. In addition to Hogue grips, you might like to check out the wrap arounds, made by Pachmyer. They make for a handy, nice handling package, without the stickiness of Hogue rubber. Other than the original Colt magazines, I have found those from Ed Brown to be tough and reliable. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Thanks for the info! Yes it is a 1911. A real oldie.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

How reliable they are in feeding depends solely on how your individual gun likes them...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Also, a lot depends on your magazine. I think Brownell's sells a lip tool. You can bend and reshape the lip edge of your magazine, and this will determine if the bullet strikes low, medium, or high on the feed ramp. Another fix, is to add a 1 or 2 thousandths longer linkage. This will lay your barrel slightly forward out of battery, and slightly higher in battery. The added benefit is tighter lock up and better accuracy.

If you do that you might as well flare the rear portion of the barrel bushing. Only until it fits tightly into the slide. This will lock the forward portion of your barrel into battery tighter. One thousandths of an inch slop will mean a couple inches at fifty yards. The nice thing about the 1911 is all the aftermarket upgrades much like the Ruger 10/22.


----------

